# freshwateraquariumplants.com



## drmarion (Oct 9, 2007)

I have had the very best experience with Don at freshwateraquariumplants.com 
As a beginner with plants, I was really anxious about going with pressurized co2, but he walked me through the entire process from setting up my 90 gallon to checking my water parameters. I ordered one of their plant packages and am absolutely thrilled with the plants.
I received over 60 very healthy plants, many of which had runners. I planted them over the weekend and the tank looks incredible.
I can't speak highly enough of that company. 
I have no affliation with them whatsover and have nothing to gain from this. Just figured other people might want to know about a very good company to work with -- particularly when you are just starting out.
 marion


----------

